# problema automount usb da utente normale

## ChobinYY

Ciao a tutti.

Ho un problemino. La penna usb viene montata senza problemi dall'utente root, ma con un normale utente mi dice che non è possibile montarla perché non sono autorizzato.

Penso sia un problema di permessi, ma purtroppo non so come risolvere. Ho fatto un pò di ricerche ma non sono riuscito a risolvere il problemino.

----------

## ago

hai controllato di essere nei gruppi necessari?

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hai controllato di essere nei gruppi necessari?
> 
> 

 

si, tipo wheel e  udev e  hal ( se lo usi ).

Posta anche l'output di mtab in modo da poter vedere con quali use flag è montata!

----------

## djinnZ

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> penna usb

 La sfera di cristallo mi suggerisce le seguenti opzioni: mancata aggiunta al gruppo disk, mancata impostazione della use suid (mai globale!) per ntfs3g o mancato uso di sudo (come da vecchio wiki).

Tra l'altro usi hal, udev o fstab/mount? Non lo ho capito.

----------

## dursino

Vorrei una precisazione, se io in /etc/fstab metto l'opzione no-auto di regola non dovrebbe esserci l'automount.

Invece appena inserisco la periferica usb viene montata ma nella directory specificata in fstab.

E' hal che comanda o chi?comunque viene letto fstab sennò non poteva 'indovinare' la directory.

Per usare dispositivi usb quale gruppo è fondamentale? Ho visto in /etc/groups che c'è usb ma non credo sia quello.

grazie

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorrei una precisazione, se io in /etc/fstab metto l'opzione no-auto di regola non dovrebbe esserci l'automount. 
> 
> Invece appena inserisco la periferica usb viene montata ma nella directory specificata in fstab
> ...

 

L'opzione è  noauto  senza trattino, guarda nel manuale c'è scritto quello che dici tu : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> noauto Can  only  be  mounted  explicitly (i.e., the -a option will not
> 
>               cause the filesystem to be mounted).
> ...

 

Credo, che dipenda tutto da hal se c'è l'hai attivo, perchè lui va a vedere nelle sue regole come montarlo no.

Leggendo l'ebuild di hal si trova questo a riguardo dei gruppi di hal :

```

## HAL Daemon drops privledges so we need group access to read disks

HALDAEMON_GROUPS_LINUX="haldaemon,plugdev,disk,cdrom,cdrw,floppy,usb"

    # Create groups for hotplugging and HAL

    enewgroup haldaemon

    enewgroup plugdev

    # HAL drops priviledges by default now ...

    # ... so we must make sure it can read disk/cdrom info (ie. be in ${HALDAEMON_GROUPS} groups)

    if use kernel_linux; then

        enewuser haldaemon -1 "-1" /dev/null ${HALDAEMON_GROUPS_LINUX}

    elif use kernel_FreeBSD; then

        enewuser haldaemon -1 "-1" /dev/null ${HALDAEMON_GROUPS_FREEBSD}

    fi

    # Make sure that the haldaemon user is in the ${HALDAEMON_GROUPS}

    # If users have a problem with this, let them file a bug

    if [[ ${ROOT} == / ]] ; then

        if use kernel_linux; then

            usermod -G ${HALDAEMON_GROUPS_LINUX} haldaemon

        elif use kernel_FreeBSD; then

            pw usermod haldaemon -G ${HALDAEMON_GROUPS_FREEBSD}

        fi

    fi

```

Senza hal, quello che monta le penne è udev e in quel caso la regole per il montaggio sono nei rules di udev....

----------

## ChobinYY

Allora uso hal

i gruppi dell'utente normale sono:

```
wheel usb users plugdev peppe
```

non è presente nessun gruppo disk

----------

## ChobinYY

Dimenticavo di dire una cosa importante, a me interessa che si monti da sola in gnome.

No via shell. questo avviene quando entro in gnome come root, ma con utente normale mi spunta la finestra dove mi dice che non è impossibile montare perché non sono autorizzato

----------

## Pes88

Prova ad iscriverti al gruppo haldaemon.....

----------

## ChobinYY

ho inserito l'utente nel gruppo haldaemon ma purtroppo gnome mi da lo stesso messaggio

----------

## Pes88

Dai uno sguardo qui e vedi se ti può essere d'aiuto:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HAL#Install_and_configure_HAL

Non so, ma eliminare hal è usare solo udev con xorg > 1.8 ????  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

voi scimmiacce dovreste potere (da prender sempre con beneficio d'inventario detesto gnome e non lo conosco a fondo), basta impostare globalmente -hal e mettere la regola di udev per l'automount e farlo fare al sistema o cercare la guida per l'automount su gnome ma credo che in questo caso, se vuoi mantenere hal, l'utente debbba essere aggiunto ai  gruppi haldaemon,plugdev,disk,cdrom,cdrw,floppy,usb e non devi avere nulla in fstab in relazione ai device usb (o viceversa se ti interessa montare automaticamente una determinata unità in un determinato punto).

Ripeto però che quanto detto vale per il filesystem supportati dal kernel, se si parla di ntfs3g o di altri supportati da fuse si aggiunge il problema dei permessi.

Quindi caro il mio ometto verde e peloso spiega bene qual è l'obiettivo, la sfera di cristallo il nipotino me la ha scassata da diverso tempo e tirare ad indovinare porta solo ulteriori perdite di tempo a tutti noi.

----------

## ago

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> ho inserito l'utente nel gruppo haldaemon ma purtroppo gnome mi da lo stesso messaggio

 

Ma hald è avviato?

Il fatto che Xorg 1.9 non usi hal non vuol dire che deve essere eliminato; almeno in kde-4.4.5 ce n'è ancora bisogno..non so su gnome quale sia la situazione.

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il fatto che Xorg 1.9 non usi hal non vuol dire che deve essere eliminato; almeno in kde-4.4.5 ce n'è ancora bisogno..non so su gnome quale sia la situazione.
> 
> 

 

Su kde-4.4.5 necessità ancora di hal, già con il 4.5 ,  ci sono meno dipendenze, ma dovrebbe essere eliminato completamente dalla 4.6 ( speriamo )   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Gnome funziona già senza hal, io non sono un esperto di gnome ma sul mio sistema funziona è non ho hal [/quote]....

----------

## Onip

io con gnome (2.32) non ho problemi senza hal.

Ho risolto aggiungendo il mio utente al gruppo messagebus, controlla il file ~/.xsession-errors se hai errori relativi a d-bus e nel caso aggiungiti.

Per completezza questi sono i miei gruppi

```
$ groups

disk wheel audio cdrom video games postgres cdrw usb users tomcat messagebus plugdev samba wireshark

```

----------

